# Relationships, Therapy, and "Nice guys"



## analysisparalysis (Jul 2, 2009)

.


----------



## ippa (Jul 21, 2009)

i find it hard to talk about any feelings with a friends, i always feel that if i will talk with a friend about some deep feelings i will sound like a gay or girl or whinnie, im a male btw, is it good to talk about your personal feelings of the world around in male to male conversation?


----------



## analysisparalysis (Jul 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I know as men we are told to hide our feelings as if they are a weakness.I feel that expressing your feelings shows great strength.Also,the more you hold in those emotions the more they will build,until they explode sometimes in very negative ways.Don't be afraid of judgement or what others think,know in your heart that you are the stronger one for being able to express yourself,why they sit on their own emotional volcano.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Bleh. Would have liked to have known what this thread was about. heh 

Come on guys, don't delete the posts. =(


----------

